# Mud room storage ideas......



## Mills (Jan 23, 2012)

Gents, working on a mud room that I have built in the basement. 

The room is 6 x 12' and I would like to have as much storage in there as possible while keeping things neat. There is a walkway on the end of the 10' length, with a door on one end and a hallway on the other. So really the usable space is about 8' x 6'

I am looking to build 4 lockers along the 12' wall, which has a door in it at the end, so I am only working with about 8' to keep them off of the door a bit. If you want to get technical, the precise length of usable space is 110".

Anywho, that being said, I am looking for some plans for some storage lockers, the ceiling is only 7.5' high, so I have limited space, but I would like them to have a shelf on top, dividers, and storage underneath for shoes.

Bells and whistles are optional, i.e. a place for baskets and what not.

I would also like to put some shelves and cabinets in there as well, on the other side........however I am going to wait until the lockers are up in order to see how much space I have left.

Any help would mean a lot. 

Thanks


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

How deep are you wanting the lockers Mills?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I built these for my wife in our back hallway/mudroom. They are 12" deep, have 3 shelves under the coat area for shoes, and an upper area for hats, keys, wallets, and even a powerstrip to charge phones










Hope this helps

Fabian


----------



## Mills (Jan 23, 2012)

Timothy said:


> How deep are you wanting the lockers Mills?


I am looking at 12 - 16" deep, with a cubby on the top, 28-30" wide, and a bench at the bottom that is around 20" deep, and space underneath for shoes. Maybe even adding some bells and whistles too depending on what kind of feedback I get.

Thinking of using MDF, and a beadboard back to hide the wall behind the lockers.


----------



## Mills (Jan 23, 2012)

This one isn't bad. I would like to dress it up a bit more with maybe some crown and some more useful shoe racks.

Your thoughts? If so, anyone have a line on planning considerations?

http://www.wisearchitect.com/leedhouse/photos/76-mudroom.JPG


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm planning on doing a quick drawing for you in the next couple of days. No charge. It just gives me more for my library of drawings for my courses.


----------



## Mills (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Timothy. Id be happy to return the favor if you ever have a gun question. I am kooking to knock this out over the long weekend. At least the lockers. I will worry about the rest of the space after I reevaluate space once the lockers are in.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Mills said:


> Your thoughts? If so, anyone have a line on planning considerations?









 
I would suggest to do a simple elevation drawing...nothing fancy. If it can be to scale...even better. Do a layout on how you want it configured. From that we can give you more specific details.










 







.


----------



## Mills (Jan 23, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> I would suggest to do a simple elevation drawing...nothing fancy. If it can be to scale...even better. Do a layout on how you want it configured. From that we can give you more specific details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, finishing up the sheetrock in the room tonight. I will post some more detailed dimensions after I finish that. Then tomorrow, SLC is going down on the floor, and pergo flooring the day after that.

Hoping to build it like sunday or something.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Mills said:


> I am looking at 12 - 16" deep, with a cubby on the top, 28-30" wide, and a bench at the bottom that is around 20" deep, and space underneath for shoes. Maybe even adding some bells and whistles too depending on what kind of feedback I get.
> 
> Thinking of using MDF, and a beadboard back to hide the wall behind the lockers.


My earlier lockers were based on this set that I did for a friend of mine. He wanted somewhere to sit to put shoes on too.... In hindsight, I probably should have made the seated portion a little deeper, but he had very little space to work with.

They actually had a coat closet to the left of the lockers, and the door to the garage was to the right.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Here ya go Mills. We can start from here.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Not to toot my own horn, but take a look at this. I can give you more info on dimensions and stuff, so PM me if you want. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/mudroom-locker-boot-bench-32772/


----------



## Mills (Jan 23, 2012)

Timothy said:


> Here ya go Mills. We can start from here.


Thanks Tim. I will let you know how things turn out. I am having issues right now with water leaking so this project has to go on hold for a while. I will keep you posted!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Mills said:


> Thanks Tim. I will let you know how things turn out. I am having issues right now with water leaking so this project has to go on hold for a while. I will keep you posted!


You are welcome Mills. Let me know what changes you want when you're ready.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

You will have to excuse my ignorance, but I am wanting to know what a Mud Room is. I have never heard that term here.

At first, I thought it might just be a place where all your work boots go, rain jackets, umbrellas, dirty work clothes etc. But looking at the photo's here I think it is much more then that and putting muddy boots on some of those designs seems a sure way to ruin a ProJect.

Here is my version of a Mud Room / shoe box etc. It is on my deck , under cover, but gets wet when we have heavy showers like we are having now.

It is made from treated pine and is own wheels to move around as it can be used as a outside entertainment bench if needed. My deck is treated pine so it was built to match that and not look out of place. It is as dry inside no matter how wet the outside is.

Am I missing the point or are you guys more upmarket and have a room not a box like I have. I might have to get with the times and call it a " Mud Box ".

Pete


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

A mud room is a place usually inside the front or rear door of a home where people would hang their coats, hats, take of their rain coats and a place to put stuff they would normally take with them on a daily basis.

Author: The Other Casualty Of War


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Pauley said:


> A mud room is a place usually inside the front or rear door of a home where people would hang their coats, hats, take of their rain coats and a place to put stuff they would normally take with them on a daily basis.
> 
> Author: The Other Casualty Of War


------------

I see, so it's not a room as such just a place, closet, locker, wardrobe ,etc to put clothing etc that you do not want to be trudged through the house.

That's what I thought but the name intrigued me,

Pete


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Have you seen those floor-to-ceiling shelving units, with their ceiling mounted rollout hardware? Look in garage storage websites. We're replacing our walkin pantry with a battery of those, and will increase the storage space at least 4x.


----------

